# Elgin motobike?



## Dope54 (May 25, 2010)

saw this but its local pick up. not really into these years but sure someone here is

item# 390200645292


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 5, 2010)

It looks like a 37/38 because of the name badge design.  If I lived there, I'd pick it up.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 5, 2010)

It is a ballooner also


----------

